# Blender pot on a Strat



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Is a blender pot on a Strat will cancel the hum noise when neck and bridge are on like on a Telecaster?

P.S. I know, it's short and sweet!


----------



## Gretsch6120 (Sep 20, 2006)

No it doesn't. You are just "blending" the two volumes of the pickups together. If you ever owned a Rickenbacker they have them. I removed mine some swear by them.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

if the neck pickup is reverse polarity/reverse wound in comparison to the bridge pickup, then yeah itll be hum cancelling. it doesnt have to be just the middle pickup combinations- it could be neck/bridge instead. commonly its the middle pickup thats rw/rp- but theres no reason it couldnt be the neck or bridge pickup. youd get just as many hum cancelling options either way.
if you have a set of pickups with the middle bieng rw/rp- just swap it into the neck or bridge position, then set up your blend pot


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay, now I understand. I need both polarity to cancel the noise!
So the is no solution, unless using a humbucker at the bridge if I want only noise free position on a Strat!
Thanks for the inputs!!!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

you dont need a humbucker in the bridge really to do this-
you just need 2 single coils, in whatever position, that are reverse wound, and then wired backwards from each other.
where in the guitar the pickups sit does not matter.
and if your pickups are stock, and not rw/rp- you can change it.
look to this- http://www.guitarscanada.com/guitar-tech-section/32282-reversing-pickups-polarity-fun-magnets.html


----------

